# 1 person framed raft



## cataraftgirl (Jun 5, 2009)

Hyside Mini Me or Mini Max would be great. If you ever anticipate carrying two people, or doing an overnight/weekend trip, then go for the Mini Max so you have room. Most folks find that once they get on the water and see all the fun they can have, they usually wish they had a bigger boat that can handle more situations. So I'd say go with the Mini Max.


----------



## oarframe (Jun 25, 2008)

The little mini me - max are more fun than stable. At least in whitewater. Lots of buzzards will probably say get an aire. More stable but heavier.


----------



## cataraftgirl (Jun 5, 2009)

Here's another Hyside option. Outfitter 12. Next size up from the Mini Max. 12 ft. long & 6 ft. wide, 80ish pounds. Enough stability for class II-III fishing. Enough room for overnight/weekend trips.


----------



## johnovice (Jul 17, 2009)

Because you say stability is a priority, the mini max is probably better for you than the mini me. I have a max, and consistent with a previous observation, bought a 12' Sotar late last season (even more stability and more friends in the boat). I don't know the rivers you mention, but I've flipped the mini max (with 2 paddlers) in a wave called "Big Kahuna" on the Snake in Wyoming (it was the second wave that got us after the first wave stalled us some). I was running the meat as they say and could have sneaked it, but wanted to see how it would do. 
If it's really just one person, the Hyside Paddlecat with a simple frame rocks -- I think it is more stable than the minimax (but hard to say for sure, others might chime in on that). 
I can put the minimax with frame on the car roof by myself for local trips (it is easier with two); same for the paddelcat with frame.
I'm sure there are other options, just speaking of the ones I know a little about.


----------



## cataraftgirl (Jun 5, 2009)

johnovice said:


> I have a max, and consistent with a previous observation, bought a 12' Sotar late last season (even more stability and more friends in the boat).


Yep. That's the way it goes. I'm on my 6th boat in 17 years. Only 1 of those 6 boats was a step back in size. Needs change over time. I've learned that once you start running rivers, that "only one boat" idea goes right out the window.


----------



## Dave S. (Feb 9, 2014)

Thanks for the ideas. I am looking for this size boat so I don’t have to row another person or do any overnight trips. No fishing from the boat just a water taxi.

Dave


----------



## DoStep (Jun 26, 2012)

If I truly intend on never taking anyone else, I would go with mini max. But since I have plenty of friends and family, I could never really consider anything smaller than 12', even just one more person can max out a mini max, not to mention the mini-me. The 9.5 and 10.5 foot hyside boats are quality, stable, and really fun, but remember they can go over in Class II waves and especially some of the manufactured waves we've seen proliferate over the last decade.


----------



## johnovice (Jul 17, 2009)

DoStep said:


> ...The 9.5 and 10.5 foot hyside boats are quality, stable, and really fun, but remember they can go over in Class II waves...


Hmm, I'm no expert , but I think the mini MAX handles Class II very well. My flip was in a big class III wave. I suppose it "could" go over, but I don't think I'd be too worried about that. Others, please correct me if wrong.


----------



## Wiggins (Sep 26, 2009)

I think you are looking for a small cataraft with one seat.

Kyle


----------



## cataraftgirl (Jun 5, 2009)

You might want to take a look at Outcast fishing catarafts. If you really will be alone with not much gear, this might be a good way to go. Outcast tubes are made by Aire, so they are quality. Their frames are nice and have a decent sized stern gear deck. I still have my 10 ft. Outcast cataraft that got me into river running 17 years ago. I've run class II - III with it many times.


----------



## mcfarrel (Apr 1, 2006)

Down River is no longer making rafts and they are putting all remaining stock on sale... I just picked up one of these and he said they have one more in green. 

Adventure 095 - Featured


----------



## caverdan (Aug 27, 2004)

I'd go with a Mini Mee if you don't want riders. Light enough to haul around by yourself and do what your looking to do.


----------



## jpwinc (Sep 19, 2008)

We sell small catarafts for 1 or 2 people so you may want to check them out. This page gives many different configurations and tube sizes so you can customize it to make it work for you. Oar size recomendations are also included.


----------



## TimEubanks (Apr 8, 2010)

I have an Air Puma that I have row. New frame should arrive today. Just under 12', narrower than Super Puma. Have taken it down III+. Big enough for 2, about 90lb.


----------



## calendar16 (Mar 8, 2007)

I have been paddling/oaring a mini me for a few years and it is a super stable boat. There have been many times (meat of Skull Rapid, Slaughterhouse) where I thought for sure I was gonna be swimming only to make it through unscathed. For the size of boat, the mini-me is super stable!

Comfortable to R-2 - R-3, row by yourself and fish off of, or row with a passenger with gear for an overnight (backpacker style) it is a great boat.

Hey look there's one for sale in the Swap!


----------



## johnovice (Jul 17, 2009)

Hey, Dave S., if you've been lurking, you probably know JPW has a good reputation. I think those cutthroats look like fun. In that option, for your immediate purpose, I think the 12' long tubes should be more than adequate. You _might_ want the wide frame or maybe a bit wider tubes given your desire for stability, like I said I don't know your rivers (or your river reading or comfort level).


----------



## Chuch (May 23, 2008)

Don't overlook the Tributary 9.5 rafts made by Aire. Well made little boats. Thought I would cast a vote, since they haven't been mentioned yet.


----------



## codycleve (Mar 26, 2012)

rocky mountain has a 10.5 comming out in april.. might be an option for you..


----------



## Riverboat Works (Apr 15, 2009)

Dave S,

You are going to have a lot of fun no matter which of these boats you choose.

I love this Buzz forum. It’s so great that everybody loves and recommends the boat they have. That means there are no bad choices (unless you buy from a box store or mail order something only because of low price with no regard for quality.) This Buzz forum will alert you of those don’t-do-it deals.

Stability on all these small narrow boats is basically the same. Go through big waves straight, no problem; go through sideways and be ready to swim. The good news and fun part is: anything this narrow and easy to flip is just as easy to flip back over, and better yet, it’s ultimately very maneuverable and easy to get back straight.

Here is my two cents worth, since I have rowed and paddled all of these boats: 

Hyside: They have a long history of making one of the best, lightest, most durable, long-lasting hypalon boats on the market. Mini Me vs. Mini Maxi: Both are a total hoot to row or paddle. Both are the lightest of all these choices. Personally, I would always choose the Mini Maxi, because the extra 1.5’ helps it track and stay on line. Plus, the extra room provides so many more options (i.e. paddling up to R-4, over nights, rowing with a passenger, etc.) It’s much more resalable. 

Aire Trib 9.5: This is a great little boat. You can never go wrong buying an Aire product. The Trib is imported, and in my opinion, doesn’t have quite the same durable fabric, and it doesn’t have the great Aire 10-year unlimited warranty that the American-made Puma has. I would choose the Puma.

Rocky Mountain Raft 10.5’: This is a great low price point imported boat. Extremely durable for the price, it’s also the heaviest of all of these choices. I own a 12’ and have rowed it for three years and haven’t found anything I don’t like about it.

Jack’s: All I can say is that you can’t beat the durability of any of his American-made products. I love his Cutthroat Cat, and just happen to have a slightly used (mostly by me) Demo for sale at a ridiculously low price. I think it is still listed on the Buzz’s classifieds. If not, then call us and we will get it re-listed.

Since I just turned this into an ad, I will end by pitching: We have been really busy this winter, building frames that will fit all of these small boats. If you don’t like this one, we will custom build the one you want. No Problem.

Cheers to all and keep the snow dance going. Last check, we had 115” in the last 12 days at Monarch. Please come at noon, so we get the first tracks.

Ron


----------



## Dave S. (Feb 9, 2014)

SO many choices, thanks for all the suggestions. That fat boy looks outstanding.


----------



## Chuch (May 23, 2008)

Great post Ron ! Keep up the good work down in Salida !


----------



## jpwinc (Sep 19, 2008)

Ron had us make a 11.5 ft raft that was 6 inches wider than standard. It looks a lot like the one in the picture above. I have these specs if anyone is interested.










Compare that to the fat boy raft that is 10 ft long and 65 in in width









Both of these are available (given time to get them there) at River Boat Works in Salida. 

These are computer generated models, the wild colors are to help us identify the different sections and talk about design modifications with out customers.


----------



## Riverboat Works (Apr 15, 2009)

The Jack's Fat Boy shown in blog #20 is my 10.5' that I had Jack redesign from his 10' design.

It is my low water fishing boat that I use on low water Gunny gorge trips (as low as 295 cfs) and Browns Canyon (250). I take the front thigh brace off (with two pins) and use it for my technical low white water boat. Had great runs down the Numbers and Royal Gorge on the Arkansas in low water, and the Salt at 900 cfs.

Another great thing about Jack's products is he can custom design anything. You want to change anything, length, width, size of tubes, diminishing tubes: just ask and you get it. Plus if that's not enough, they are the most durable PVC boat made and in America no less!

I really love my Fat Boy!


----------



## middletoe (Oct 5, 2007)

Dave S. said:


> Hello new member long time lurker. I see there is another question by another member down the page and I did not want to hijack.
> 
> Looking for a 1 person framed boat for day floats on the Deschutes, Klickitat, and possibly the Sandy. The boat would be used for transportation only (fishing once I stop), I am more concerned with stability versus fun, and I do not need to take much gear.
> 
> ...


This boat would do you great - he just dropped the price from $2K...I bet he'd take less: https://kpr.craigslist.org/boa/4288125728.html


----------



## DoStep (Jun 26, 2012)

Now that is opening the old raft vs. cat can-o-worms! Cruel!


----------



## Riverboat Works (Apr 15, 2009)

What is so cool is everybody loves the boat they have; whether it is a raft, cat, PVC, hypalon. urathane, import, USA made. If you have a good boat that you like and are on the water that's all that counts. It is such a great sport, fishing, white water, rowing, paddling. It's all the same fun, the same escape from the concrete jungle. There is no one boat that is more fun than another. They are all equally great and all boaters are lucky to have this same passion.

For Dave S whatever kind or brand of boat he gets he is going to have a lot of fun. For Dave S my advice is choose any good small light boat, raft, cataraft, or whatever and join this great river community. Be safe, have fun and catch a whole bunch of fish.

Good luck and have fun choosing your new toy.


----------

